# How much wood in a grapple load?



## Fly840 (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a rule of thumb how much a grapple load of logs would yield in cords?  The load would be 6-8 tons of hardwood for $500.00 (see picture as example)

Thanks

Bill


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jan 12, 2012)

if thats the load for 500.00   run thats a ripoff............


----------



## Fly840 (Jan 12, 2012)

That's exactly why I asked  Any ideas how you search for a load of logs to cut and split yourself?  I have not been having much luck.
Thanks

Bill


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 12, 2012)

Grapple trucks come in all sizes.  My wood monger's truck carries 12 cord easy.  Calculating by weight depends on species and moisture content.  A cord of good dry firewood could weigh as much as 5000 pounds.  Really wet could be near 50% more than that.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QkjdE8cnNU0/SaGrnqhPHlI/AAAAAAAAAHM/gHgJKkn6s-Q/s640/100_0298.JPG


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jan 12, 2012)

LL whats that load cost u?


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jan 12, 2012)

fly i have no idea how to search...i just learn word of mouth around here..ive never bought a load..but ive been thinking about it


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 12, 2012)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> LL whats that load cost u?


That was 3 years ago and it cost me $1200.  I need to get another load soon.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 12, 2012)

I got a tri-axle grapple load yesterday.  The last two I've gotten were 6 cords each.


----------



## Fly840 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  I will keep searching, that's a nice load of wood there LL!

Bill


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 12, 2012)

I paid $650.


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fly840 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a rule of thumb how much a grapple load of logs would yield in cords?  The load would be 6-8 tons of hardwood for $500.00 (see picture as example)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



unseasoned oak and hickory are about 2-1/2 tons per cord, soft maple and hackberry are closer to 2t/cord.

Ken


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 13, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Grapple trucks come in all sizes.  My wood monger's truck carries 12 cord easy.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QkjdE8cnNU0/SaGrnqhPHlI/AAAAAAAAAHM/gHgJKkn6s-Q/s640/100_0298.JPG



Pfffft.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 13, 2012)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> Pfffft.


Now you're talking my language!


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 13, 2012)

A friend of mine (Remkel on Hearth) just got a price of $1000 for a 9 cord grapple load in sw NH. Cheers!


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 13, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> jeff_t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;-) 

I sometimes wonder if it's worth scrounging, when I can have 7-8 years worth of wood brought in and unloaded in my yard, all at once. Though I must admit, my scrounges the last few years have been gravy.


----------



## RORY12553 (Jan 13, 2012)

Haven't been burning long but if I had to buy wood I feel with all the time and effort to split etc I might as well buy oil! Just my feeling on the matter. Although scrounging can be good sometimes I can see why someone would get a truck load of wood if that is there main source of heat. I'm curious to know for some of you guys that burn 24/7 which i do right now how much wood have you averaged over the years?


----------



## jdinspector (Jan 13, 2012)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinking the same thing, but I already get looks from the neighbors with 3 years NEATLY stacked.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 13, 2012)

Takes me about 40-45 hours to process a years worth of wood from a log load. I use about 5 cord/year.
Rory, how many hours do you have to work for the money to pay for the oil? The answer can stay with you, just wanted you to consider that.
My last log load looked like yours, jeff_t. 20 cord that cost $1500.


----------



## wvstriper (Jan 13, 2012)

This load of oak (mostly) was $500 back in Sept.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/79770/

I just finished splitting it. I'll measure the yield this weekend.


----------



## sebring (Jan 13, 2012)

I buy wood by the grapple load. Dont know how many cord they hold, but buying wood this way is almost 4 times cheaper than home heating oil. And cutting/splitting the load is way easier than going to the woods to cut the same amount of wood.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 13, 2012)

RORY12553 said:
			
		

> Haven't been burning long but if I had to buy wood I feel with all the time and effort to split etc I might as well buy oil!
> ...
> I can see why someone would get a truck load of wood if that is there main source of heat.


Something there does not compute, especially with the cost of oil.  Scrounging still requires that you C/S/S.  IMHO scrounging takes a lot of time and effort, especially if you are not well outfitted.  For what it would cost me to buy a truck and trailer and then license and insure them, I can have my logs brought to me in nice 8 foot lengths without lifting a finger.  Plus, I only get nice clean wood, no huge crotches, odd sizes, crooked cuts, rot, etc. and then nobody expects that I will have to clean up their yard.  The bucking, splitting, and stacking I do on my own time, not driven by someone that I am beholding to.

Whether or not wood is my main source of heat is debatable.  I have a natural gas F/A furnace and burn 3 or 4 cord a year.  A 12 cord load will last me 3 years.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 13, 2012)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Takes me about 40-45 hours to process a years worth of wood from a log load. I use about 5 cord/year.
> Rory, how many hours do you have to work for the money to pay for the oil? The answer can stay with you, just wanted you to consider that.
> My last log load looked like yours, jeff_t. 20 cord that cost $1500.



I've never bought it, just wanted to share a pic of what you get in Michigan  
When I get all the dead ash and elm cleaned up out of my woods, I'll definitely consider it. I've also got some farmer friends who hook me up with some pretty easy cutting, and some equipment to make it easier. That will probably dry up, too, in the not so distant future.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 13, 2012)

I hear 'ya jeff. If I had access to ash or oak on the property, I'd be using that. I have very few oak, some maple, White pine, and Spruce. 
I've cut some of everything but the oak.


----------



## wvstriper (Jan 14, 2012)

wvstriper said:
			
		

> This load of oak (mostly) was $500 back in Sept.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/79770/
> 
> I just finished splitting it. I'll measure the yield this weekend.



I just measured the rows...Looks like about 7.5 cord.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 14, 2012)

i've posted this before but this was my last load that i am just finishing  got half stacked and the remaining mostly split tossed in a pile  - this is my log guy's "half a load" 






$200.00


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2012)

wvstriper said:
			
		

> wvstriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would guess about 6-ish cord stacked.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2012)

My last 3 loads on a "grapple truck" was 60,000lbs of wood on each load. Up here we use 5,000lb= 1 cord when buying by the truckload. really no other way to measure it. But that 12 cord of wood i bought by weighted cord stacked up to about 10 1/4 to 10 1/2 cords of wood.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 14, 2012)

Im a forester and deal with loggers as my main duties. I have never seen any of these trucks except on the internet that yall have. As far as that load of loogs from the OP is looks no more than 2.5 cords.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 14, 2012)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> My last 3 loads on a "grapple truck" was 60,000lbs of wood on each load. Up here we use 5,000lb= 1 cord when buying by the truckload. really no other way to measure it. But that 12 cord of wood i bought by weighted cord stacked up to about 10 1/4 to 10 1/2 cords of wood.



They make scaling sticks to tell you amt in a log? If the wood is green you can do that.


----------



## ironworker (Jan 14, 2012)

I pay $600 for this and get 8 cords of Oak, Maple, Ash and a little hickory


----------



## ironworker (Jan 14, 2012)

I pay $600 for this and get 8 cords of Oak, Maple, Ash and a little hickory


----------



## zeke (Jan 14, 2012)

I paid $87./cord in sept(same as the mill paid) for 9 cords of beautiful hard maple, in two piles.


----------



## wvstriper (Jan 14, 2012)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> wvstriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope..I already split and stacked it, then measured. There were a few big ones!


----------

